# AMD 7750 Black Edition Overclocking



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

This is my first build and first time overclocking a CPU.. How do I go about this.. I am educated about FSB and Multi .. But I dont know where to start. Do I up the multi or FSB first or what.. Please help!


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 16, 2009)

you can just up the multiplyers at first the fsb controls your memory speeds also..and up the voltage with the multis...once you get stable where you want it with the multies just start bumping up the fsb.


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 16, 2009)

is a no brainer, u have an unlocked multi, use it


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

So once I get a good multi and voltage I up FSB by a few Mhz till unstable?

Ive heard that Kumas can do 3.6GHz on 1.5v... Im on Artic Freezer Pro+MX2.. What do you guys think my max OC is?


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 16, 2009)

i never heard of any kuma reaching 3.6, remember that kumas are phenoms with two cores disabled, so with your mobo i would say your limit would be 3.2


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> i never heard of any kuma reaching 3.6, remember that kumas are phenoms with two cores disabled, so with your mobo i would say your limit would be 3.2



Ya 3.2 is my goal.. Maybe 3.3-3.4 for benching..


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 16, 2009)

Are you using AOD? It really helps with soft tweaking settings, before you using the Bios.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> i never heard of any kuma reaching 3.6, remember that kumas are phenoms with two cores disabled, so with your mobo i would say your limit would be 3.2



no i hit 3.6ghz on mine here is 3.4ghz stable


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Are you using AOD? It really helps with soft tweaking settings, before you using the Bios.



AOD would be?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

3.57ghz


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 16, 2009)

AMD overdrive. Its a great utility man.

http://www.amd.com/us-en/0,,3715_15337_15354_15359,00.html


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> 3.57ghz



Vcore??? And is it benching stable?? What mobo? What cooler?


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> AMD overdrive. Its a great utility man.
> 
> http://www.amd.com/us-en/0,,3715_15337_15354_15359,00.html



How does that help?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Vcore??? And is it benching stable?? What mobo? What cooler?



asus crosshair II formula@1.55v semi stable



Charper2013 said:


> How does that help?



it doesn't mine was gone in the BIOS


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> asus crosshair II formula@1.55v semi stable
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't mine was gone in the BIOS



What do you think my max is on my mobo and cooler.. I just need it bench stable.. And then i need a 24/7 setting


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 16, 2009)

Just saves time IMO, no endless boots. You find some stability with AOD, then try out your OC with BIOS settings. Just a usefull tool.

Also with AOD, you will reach higher benching OC. I could hit 3.4GHZ with AOD, there no way in hell that I will boot with those kind of clocks. 

You can also control some low level Ram settings that help boost Bench numbers, that arent available in the bios.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> What do you think my max is on my mobo and cooler.. I just need it bench stable.. And then i need a 24/7 setting



3.4ghz was my 3Dmark stable yours should eb close


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Just saves time IMO, no endless boots. You find some stability with AOD, then try out your OC with BIOS settings. Just a usefull tool.



Soundsusefull... And maybe could make for some higher clocks.. Not having to boot into windows..


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 16, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Soundsusefull... And maybe could make for some higher clocks.. Not having to boot into windows..



Exactly dude


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

Also what do you guys recommend for monitoring temps?? Something free.. And BTW I hate speedfan


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 16, 2009)

Core Temp FTW.


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Exactly dude



Well thanks man... It has been added for to my flash drive so I dont have to download when I reinstall windows..


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

Can someone please tell me what TJ Max is??


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Can someone please tell me what TJ Max is??



dont go over 70C


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> dont go over 70C



Can you explain to me what it is... I like filling my brain with knowledge


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

its the you will kill me point


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its the you will kill me point


So if It hits that wall, Is it a instant death?


----------



## fenurch (Feb 16, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Also what do you guys recommend for monitoring temps?? Something free.. And BTW I hate speedfan



Everest Ultimate Edition :x


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

ATZ said:


> Everest Ultimate Edition :x



Actually I'm using CoreTemp.. And I'm absolutely loving it.. Exactly what I was looking for


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 16, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Actually I'm using CoreTemp.. And I'm absolutely loving it.. Exactly what I was looking for



Its a great little tool, I like the fact it uses little bit of mem usage..


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> So if It hits that wall, Is it a instant death?



no but it really really helps to not go over that


----------

